# So dumb.



## Rambler (Jan 9, 2012)

I am slowly being shunned by my whole family, even more so now that every fucking relative I have has a facebook. I have a younger sister who is doing the whole State College, Become a teacher, blah nerd blah lifes planned out already and my whole family supports me thing. I dont want to come off as jelous because that life style isnt my bag but... Its just fucking annoying anytime we are with family she instantly one ups me on everything. My whole family is like wtf is his deal, his sister is so amazing. They all think im some sort of drugged out monster who rides trains. My mom talks to me like im a idiot and as does my sister. Fucking rage.


----------



## wildboy860 (Jan 9, 2012)

block all your family from your facebook and dont talk to them then!!!


----------



## Rambler (Jan 9, 2012)

I should haha. Fuckin a


----------



## wildboy860 (Jan 9, 2012)

well maybe still talk to them, but dont tell them all the gory details. or let them contact you and see how it feels for them to not hear from you. maybe they wont hate on your alternativelifestyle as much.


----------



## frzrbrnd (Jan 9, 2012)

family problems seem to come hand in hand w/ traveling. even when they love you, they can still be condescending pricks.


----------



## Everymanalion (Jan 9, 2012)

Comes with the lifestyle, false assumptions and what not, take solace in that you are doing what you want to do and dont regress into pre-teen angst against your family, just say fuck 'em and "do you".


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 10, 2012)

Go ahead, leave for a couple of years and don't communicate with them. 
If and when you return, you'll be golden (if you really give a shit by then).


----------



## river dog (Jan 10, 2012)

having supportive parents that dont think im throwin my life away would be neat but fuck it, my bro & sis are down; they worry which is a nice feeling sometimes...


----------



## Donnie (Jan 10, 2012)

My family are all addicts. 
When they fell victim to the brainwashing of farmville and made a facebook account, I went ninja and deleted my account - made a new one - and blocked them ALL!!! Life has never been so drama free!


----------

